# Woffm e.V. - Shuttlebus am Feldberg - aktuelle Infos



## woffm_eV (11. Dezember 2016)

Hallo liebe MTBler,

für alle abfahrtsorientierten MTBler bietet der Woffm e.V. seit kurzem einen Shuttle-Service an. Gegen einen kleinen Unkostenbeitrag kann jeder, der lieber den Feldberg hinab fährt als ihn hochzutreten, unseren Shuttleservice nutzen. Wir hatten nun schon einige Einsätze und unser Shuttleservice kommt hervorragend an! Aktuelle Informationen wie z.B. Shuttletage findet Ihr ab sofort hier. Ob der Shuttlebus am geplanten Tag fährt, wird einen Tag im Voraus bis 20:00 Uhr hier und auf unseren Facebook Seiten veröffentlicht.

Der Shuttlebus startet an Shuttletagen ab 11:00Uhr vom Container am Ende der Downhillstrecken. In der kalten Jahreszeit Shuttlen wir bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit.

Um abzuschätzen, ob sich genügend Leute finden, die den Shuttleservice an einem bestimmten Tag nutzen möchten, haben wir eine Doodle Umfrage eingerichtet. Solltet Ihr an einem bestimmten Tag shuttlen wollen, tragt euch einfach ein. Sobald sich mindestens 4 Leute mit Shuttlewunsch an einem Tag eingetragen haben, wird das Shuttle starten. Doodle-Link:

http://doodle.com/poll/b8y8nk69dwpet8v8#table

Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/woffm/
https://www.facebook.com/woffmbikepark/

allgemeine Infos zum Bikepark:
http://woffm.de/bikepark-feldberg-informationen/

Shuttle-Abfahrtspunkt:
https://goo.gl/maps/SirrNh1twDA2

Wir freuen uns, auch euch bald als Shuttlegäste begrüßen zu dürfen!
Euer Woffm e.V.


----------



## woffm_eV (19. Dezember 2016)

✦✦✦ Doodle Shuttle-Request aktualisiert ✦✦✦

Die Doodle Liste wurde aktualisiert. Wer gerne geshuttelt werden möchte, muss sich nur eintragen. "It takes 4 2 shuttle!" Sobald sich für einen Tag 4 Leute eingetragen haben, fährt das Shuttle (Wetter etc. vorausgesetzt).

http://doodle.com/poll/b8y8nk69dwpet8v8#table


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woffm_eV (21. Dezember 2016)

✦✦✦ Weihnachts-Shuttle am 26.12. ✦✦✦

Wir planen für den 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag ein Weihnachts-Shuttle.
Jeder, der möchte, kann sich mit unserem Shuttlebus auf den Feldberg fahren lassen - und es dann auf den Downhill-Strecken richtig krachen lassen. Für Verpflegung ist gesorgt, es gibt wieder Bratwurst, Softdrinks und heiße Trinkschokolade. Ob der Weihnachts-Shuttle endgültig fährt (Wetter, etc...), geben wir hier und auf Facebook am 25.12. Abends bekannt. Wer mitfahren möchte, trägt sich für bessere Planbarkeit in unsere Doodle-Liste ein:

http://doodle.com/poll/b8y8nk69dwpet8v8#table

Wir sehen uns zum Weihnachts-Shreddern am 26.12.!


----------



## woffm_eV (25. Dezember 2016)

Das Weihnachts-Shuttle fährt morgen ab 11:00 Uhr.
Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## woffm_eV (30. Dezember 2016)

✦✦✦ Shuttle-Saison beendet ✦✦✦
Unser Shuttlebus geht in den verdienten Winterschlaf. Shuttle-Termine für 2017 werden wir hier veröffentlichen.
Woffm e.V. wünscht allen Bikerinnen und Bikern einen guten Rutsch und ein tolles Jahr 2017.


----------



## woffm_eV (18. Mai 2017)

✦✦✦ Shuttle-Saison 2017 eröffnet  ✦✦✦

Ab dem kommenden Wochenende ist es soweit: Das Woffm-Shuttle rollt wieder.
Für alle abfahrtsorientierten MTBler bietet der Woffm e.V. auch dieses Jahr wieder einen Shuttle-Service an. Gegen einen kleinen Unkostenbeitrag kann jeder, der lieber den Feldberg hinab fährt als ihn hochzutreten, unseren Shuttleservice nutzen. Wenn Ihr den Shuttleservice an einem bestimmten Tag nutzen möchtet, tragt euch in die Doodle Liste ein. Sobald sich mindestens 4 Leute mit ganztags-Shuttlewunsch für einen Tag eingetragen haben, wird das Shuttle starten (es sei denn, es kommt etwas unvorhergesehenes dazwischen - Vulkanausbruch z.B.  -  aber dann wird hier und auf facebook rechtzeitg abgesagt).

Ob der Shuttlebus am Wochenende fährt, wird einen Tag im Voraus bis 20:00 Uhr hier und auf unseren Facebook Seiten veröffentlicht.

Der Shuttlebus startet an Shuttletagen ab 10:00Uhr vom Container am Ende der Downhillstrecken. 

Doodle-Liste zum Eintragen:
http://doodle.com/poll/b8y8nk69dwpet8v8#table

Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/woffm/
https://www.facebook.com/woffmbikepark/

allgemeine Infos zum Bikepark:
http://woffm.de/bikepark-feldberg-informationen/

Shuttle-Abfahrtspunkt:
https://goo.gl/maps/SirrNh1twDA2

Wir freuen uns, auch euch bald als Shuttlegäste begrüßen zu dürfen!
Euer Woffm e.V.


----------



## woffm_eV (20. Mai 2017)

Das Shuttle fährt morgen, 21.5., ab 10:00 Uhr.

Shuttle-Abfahrtspunkt:
https://goo.gl/maps/SirrNh1twDA2

Preise: 
Tageskarte:  17€ Mitglieder |  22€ Nichtmitglieder
Einzelfahrt:	3€ Mitglieder |	4€ Nichtmitglieder


----------



## woffm_eV (2. Juni 2017)

✦✦✦ Shuttle am Sonntag, 4.6. ✦✦✦
Am Sonntag wird das Shuttle wieder rollen.
Alle Infos hier:
https://www.facebook.com/events/130...41781,\"tour_id\":null}"}],"has_source":true}


----------



## woffm_eV (9. Juni 2017)

✦✦✦ Shuttle am Samstag und Sonntag ✦✦✦

Am Wochenende rollt das Shuttle ab 11 Uhr. Da parallel unser Jugend Downhillcamp stattfindet, werden einige Shuttlefahrten den Teilnehmer dieses Events vorbehalten sein. Daher bieten wir verbilligte Tageskarten für 17€ statt 22€ an.

Wir sehen uns am Feldberg.


----------



## woffm_eV (20. Juni 2017)

✦✦✦ Shuttle ab sofort mit speziellem Bike-Anhänger ✦✦✦

Dank der Unterstützung unserer Mitglieder haben wir jetzt einen speziellen Bike-Anhänger, der die Bikes sicher auf den Feldberg bringt.
Am Wochenende wird wieder geshuttelt. Alle Infos: https://www.facebook.com/woffmbikepark/?fref=ts
https://www.facebook.com/woffmbikepark/?fref=ts


----------

